# New Discovery Kit: Ugly or Fly?



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

The look decent to me - not as busy as some team kits these days....


-Nik

full link:
C:\\www.radsportnews.com.html


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Way too AG2R. Ugh.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

It would look good on a lizard.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I kinda like it but would need to see an actual pic of the kit for my final thought.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Thumbs down. It just doesn't catch my eye.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Old_school_nik said:


> The look decent to me - not as busy as some team kits these days....
> 
> 
> -Nik
> ...


Looks less like a tarted up hooker (oops, I mean Vegas Showgirl) than some. Doesn't make me want to vomit, nor does it look like someone did.

Gordon


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*not that great*

I agree. It's not the exciting look I was expecting from a TV Channel.

I don't like the way the paneling on the shorts goes right on the butt.


----------



## Grampy (Apr 6, 2003)

I like it.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Any significance to the one yellow sleeve? - TF


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm drunk, and it is FUG-LY. Beer goggles do not help. Hey...where'd that fat (alternate PC: horizontally challenged) chick go?


----------



## benja15 (Jun 22, 2002)

*It's basicaly the same on the front and the back, lame*

I would have thought TREK would have made their name more readable as well.


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

*Boooring Sidney, Boooring....*



Old_school_nik said:


> The look decent to me - not as busy as some team kits these days....
> 
> 
> -Nik
> ...


.........


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*What? No Molteni Orange?*

It's seems a little conservative. Perhaps they need to go to some artsy guy to jazz it up. I wonder if there are UCI rules on how team kits have to look. It probably has to weigh at least 0.15kg and must have 10 cm long sleeves. 

Yo!

C72


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

It look too much like a European soccer jersey to me.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

benja15 said:


> I would have thought TREK would have made their name more readable as well.


I would imagine the sponsors get as much space as they donate. I would venture to say they don't donate much more than bikes and tech support. A fraction of the total costs in the overall team budget.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

travis200 said:


> I kinda like it but would need to see an actual pic of the kit for my final thought.


I agree. There is usually a fair difference between the artwork and the real jersey. Usually the real ones look better, especially when worn.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm disappointed, I was hopping for something much nicer, brighter, more colorful. This is very plain, and conservative.


>> Any significance to the one yellow sleeve? - TF 

That stands for "Do not resuscitate", don't wear one in a hospital..


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> Any significance to the one yellow sleeve? - TF


You've got to be kidding


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow, this is disappointing.... when I think Discovery Channel I think lions, tigers, jungles, crazy birds, etc... lots of color, flashy even, not this somber ensemble.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

covenant said:


> You've got to be kidding


No, I'm not. - TF


----------



## TREKY (Jan 1, 1970)

*The RBR jerseys are better...*

...maybe if we get some artwork together and show them what we can do they might like it.I agree it needs more color.Not a TMobile pink thing but maybe some brighter colors would wake it up.The 6 time TDF champions deserve better than this.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> No, I'm not. - TF


Clear your mind and think about pieces of clothing that Lance has won over the last 6 years. And there's that LiveStrong thing...


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

They should've hired Primal to design the new jersey.

Just kidding. 

I do agree with that one post about how the Discovery Channel brings animals to mind. I think they could've been creative with that wildlife association and make something cool, like Cippo's black and white zebra outfits seemed very Discovery Channel to me.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> Clear your mind and think about pieces of clothing that Lance has won over the last 6 years. And there's that LiveStrong thing...


Sure I've thought of the yellow jersey, but have seen no evidence of one yellow sleeve stripe as a tradition for the winner of the TdF. I've seen stripes for world and national winners, but nothing else. Is there such a tradition or is this just a marketing stripe? - TF


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

wow. definetley not what I was expecting. There should be more green. I seem to remember there was a Lance Chronicles episode where Lance went to Discovery Headquarters for a press confrence and was presented a jersey that looked nothing like that. It was mostly white wth the normal Discovery logo on the chest and black/white sleeves. I liked that one a lot more.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

asterisk said:


> Wow, this is disappointing.... when I think Discovery Channel I think lions, tigers, jungles, crazy birds, etc... lots of color, flashy even, not this somber ensemble.


yeah, it should be some awesome jungle with critters peering out from the darkness! the bikes, too!


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Not going to stand out*

They are going to blend in with all the other white and blue teams. At least before every one could tell that the dark blue and red shirts were of USPS. Also anyone know what the bikes will look like if that’s their new look?


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

I presume Simeoni will be wearing the blue 'I was bullied by Armstrong' band...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

at first look, I thought lame and boring. In real life, if they made the silver parts metalic , like fish scales- now that would be very hi-def!


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

I think it looks ok, which is to say that it ought to be more bold. A bit to ho-hum as of right now. I agree with the comment about the silver-area. More colour there and it would spice up the jersey. It needs some attentions-grabbing colours. Reds!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

*I don't think you could show me a "fly" kit*

at all. As far as kits go, this is a bit muted and boring...at least it's not pink.


----------



## MPH74 (Dec 3, 2002)

*needs improvement*

two thumbs down in my book!


----------



## Jdub (May 5, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Sure I've thought of the yellow jersey, but have seen no evidence of one yellow sleeve stripe as a tradition for the winner of the TdF. I've seen stripes for world and national winners, but nothing else. Is there such a tradition or is this just a marketing stripe? - TF


This has got to be a troll. No one that spends any amount of time on this board or living in society for that matter could possibly not recognize the significance of the yellow band. 

I struggled not to respond to this but in the end I just couldn't let it pass. 

If this is serious ... what rock have you been living under?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Jdub said:


> This has got to be a troll. No one that spends any amount of time on this board or living in society for that matter could possibly not recognize the significance of the yellow band.
> 
> I struggled not to respond to this but in the end I just couldn't let it pass.
> 
> If this is serious ... what rock have you been living under?


Let's make the question simple. Is there a tradition of wearing a yellow band for the previous TdF winner or does this simply signify the one riders affiliation with the Foundation? - TF

BTW Though I wouldn't be on this board, I wouldn't have to be living under a rock in the US to not have a clue about cycle racing. Sometimes I think those involved think this sport is way bigger than it is in the US.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I think the yellow stripe is grandstanding. A disrespectful accent to a mediocre jersey.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Let's make the question simple. Is there a tradition of wearing a yellow band for the previous TdF winner or does this simply signify the one riders affiliation with the Foundation? - TF


The only tradition that I'm aware of is the rainbow cuffs for riders who have won the world championship, and national colors for riders who have won their respective national championships. None for former winners of the TdF, Giro, Vuelta, etc. I figure the yellow stripe is a "Livestrong" band...


----------



## cruziegirl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Not nearly as ugly as Domina Vacanze*

I have to say I'm not all that thrilled with the Discovery design but it's really not that bad in comparison to some. Remember the zebra stripes of Domina? Now *that* was ugly. And there's a Portuguese team with a cheese manufacturer as their sponsor that is lime green with all kinds of nasty yellow things all over...that's major ugly too. So, it could be worse and the little yellow blob on the right sleeve of Discovery is pretty cool - no other team could get away with it!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

spu2261 said:


> The only tradition that I'm aware of is the rainbow cuffs for riders who have won the world championship, and national colors for riders who have won their respective national championships. None for former winners of the TdF, Giro, Vuelta, etc. I figure the yellow stripe is a "Livestrong" band...


Thank you. - TF


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think that yellow sleeve is a possible*

Troll add-on as it makes that sleeve much longer than the other. Just my clothing designer sensibilty, besides who would throw that tiny tad of assymmetry into an otherwise symmetrical design. I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Nice but a little conservative. And yes, I think it will blend in a bit with the peloton.
Steve


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

*yup. that's what ugly looks like.*

I'm not sold on this. Is the website this info is from a German news source? Could anyone read further for a mention of sources? My german skills are nonexistant and I couldn't find info on this elsewhere. I'd assume something this significant would get a little play. It'd be like any other 'pro' sports team announcement of a new uniform or logo. 
Nike surely makes a few pennies on the sale of the 'Lance team' jerseys. 
Why wouldn't this item get at least some attention from more major 'cycling news' sources?

I also can't buy that Nike and the other corporations represented on that jersey would be able to restrain themselves enough NOT to make it purple and teal with a cartoon character logo! How am I supposed to buy a stuffed animal of this for my kid or cleverly-logo'd panties for my 'ol lady? I can't see the company that sold black, red and white sneakers to fat white guys by the millions allowing something that boring and trite.

But then again, it might look nice on an embroidered wheelbag!


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Great! My initials will be stretched across the butt. Wonderful.


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

*Better than the Thomas the train outfit of old!*

It looks good now but how long before they have the legs trimmed in huge 5" bands. Lemond always had the coolest kits. Even when he was sponsored by a dipper
co.


----------



## SmellMyGas (Sep 30, 2004)

*winning looks good*

Any kit looks good when the people who wear them win races.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Coot72 said:


> I wonder if there are UCI rules on how team kits have to look. It probably has to weigh at least 0.15kg and must have 10 cm long sleeves.


If there was then Phonak would not have been allowed to race last year.

The Disco kit looks mediocre. The only good thing that can be said about it is that it
doesn't have those stupid red extensions on the bottoms of the shorts like the Postal
shorts did. In a classless move they will probably add yellow ones, though.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh really?*



ICanTearYourLegsOff said:


> Any kit looks good when the people who wear them win races.


as much as I enjoyed their team and all their victories Mapei always looked like A$$, even 1-2-3 at Paris Roubaix. There's not enough mud in the North of France to cover those Jello Blocs.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Old_school_nik said:


> The look decent to me - not as busy as some team kits these days....
> 
> 
> -Nik
> ...



It is just OK. However, let me see on on Ms. Crow and then I will decide


----------

